# Unsynched Flash of Lights and Beep when Alarm Disarm



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

When I disarm my alarm, the light flash and beep tones are not in synch. Although this is hardly an issue, my 1999 E39 did not do this. I'm wondering if anyone else with a later model E39 with Nav has this same experience?

FWIW, if I unlock the trunk with the keyfob first, then disarm the alarm, the lights and beep are in synch.

I am curious if there may be a software upgrade that will cure it.

tia,


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have my beep turned off. That is my suggestion to you! 

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> When I disarm my alarm, the light flash and beep tones are not in synch. Although this is hardly an issue, my 1999 E39 did not do this. I'm wondering if anyone else with a later model E39 with Nav has this same experience?
> 
> FWIW, if I unlock the trunk with the keyfob first, then disarm the alarm, the lights and beep are in synch.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's cause light and sound travel at different... No.. that's not it... :dunno:

Oddly, I also have no beep on mine.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Maybe it's cause light and sound travel at different... No.. that's not it... :dunno:
> 
> Oddly, I also have no beep on mine.


I'd agree with you except the sound gets to me first. Nice try though! You're not a service writer, are you?


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine are sort of insync. Here's what happens to me on my E39 with Nav:

When I lock the car, the single beep and flash are in-sync.

When I unlock the car, the first beep and flash are in sync but the second beep happens a bit earlier than the second flash.

I see no difference if I unlock the trunk first.

My take is that the flash is timed the same as the beep but the incandescent bulbs have a minor delay as they energize and de-energize (kind of like the difference between the lighting times of regular bulbs and LED's -- the LED's have no delay and can blink instantly but the filament bulbs need to sort of ramp up to full brightness and ramp back down to off).

If your car is way out-of-sync, I'm not sure if that's a problem or not. Maybe try a reboot? (disconnect battery and reconnect)


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> You're not a service writer, are you?


Holy [email protected] that was the funniest thing I've seen all week.. "Service writer.." :rofl: :rofl: I'm gonna tell that story...


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> I have my beep turned off. That is my suggestion to you!
> 
> Chris


how did you do that?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

545iSMG said:


> Mine are sort of insync. Here's what happens to me on my E39 with Nav:
> 
> When I lock the car, the single beep and flash are in-sync.
> 
> ...


I think it has to do with sleep mode myself. After the initial disarming, I can arm/disarm as much as I want and the flash and beep are in synch. It's after the car sleeps that they are out of synch. I have rebooted early on in my ownership when I was wiring in my audio amp, same behavior.

Thanks for your input. I was curious if this was a Nav car only thing as my '99 didn't have Nav. Can u tell I'm in the software business? Even when driving I'm diagnosing bugs!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

waapples said:


> how did you do that?


Dealer option. Can also be done by an independant if they have the right computer.


----------

